# Man shot in face w/ arrow



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

I'm doing the old copy/paste.

Canadian Press 
Sept. 26, 2003 05:10 PM 

CHETWYND, B.C. - A man says he feels blessed to have survived after a stranger fired an arrow into his face at point-blank range on a dark and lonely stretch of northern British Columbia highway. 

The guy doing the X-rays said it was amazing it missed everything, Paul Serup, 42, of Prince George, B.C., said from his hospital bed Friday. I knew there are some fairly delicate things in the neck. I knew if he hit the carotid artery there was a good chance Id die." 




I feel very fortunate and very blessed that I escaped fairly unscathed. 

Serup, a first-aid attendant, was heading home at about 8:20 p.m. Wednesday after a 17-day stretch working on an oil lease when he spotted a blue car overturned in the ditch along Highway 97 south of Chetwynd. 

He parked and shone his flashlight into the ditch to see if anyone needed his help. He heard a voice, and then a man carrying a compound bow walked out of the bushes and onto the road. 

He said something like, Watch this, said Serup. He pulled (the bow) right back and he was aiming up the road. I thought maybe he was going to shoot it into a sign or something. Then he pivoted right towards me . . . and let it go. It was a tremendous shock. 

The arrow struck Serup in the chin just below his mouth, went under his tongue, pierced his throat and stuck out the right side of his neck. 

This guy was looking at me the whole time. I was worried hed fire another one at me. 

Serup managed to pull the arrow out and get back to his car. With blood filling his mouth and pouring down his shirt, he sped off toward Chetwynd, dialing 911 on his cell phone. 

I was in shock. I was just stunned. I was wondering why this happened to me. 

Serup was expecting to be released from hospital Friday with only a bandage and a missing tooth to show for the bizarre encounter. 

Its a bit swollen, but not really noticeable, he said of his wound. Serup said the attacker didnt appear angry or agitated. He seemed very matter-of-fact. Cold, it seemed. 

Sgt. Lachlan Kirk of the Chetwynd RCMP said so far theres no indication of motive. 

Wade Elliot Gielzecki, 34, of Bancroft, Ont., is facing an attempted murder charge. He is being held in custody.


----------



## redwinger00 (Nov 19, 2001)

What the heck is wrong with people?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Ouch. That's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

I wish the story filled us in a little more. I wonder if it was his car overturned? Was he on drugs? Was he alone? That is a freaky story. Crazy people.


----------

